# Isle of blood based army.



## GreenFaceMonkey

Just thought id ask, since noones posted any lists yet, do any of you have ideas on expanding the contents of the isle of blood sets to make bigger gaming armies? As im wanting to start gaming with a freind. Its the elves im most interested in. So where should i go from the starter box? Any help much apreciated.


----------



## Cheese meister

no one can say for definate what will be in it as gw staff have been told they reveal anything before the 7th of august they will be sacked and will be prosecuted


----------



## Barnster

If i was starting HE now i would wait and see what they are getting in october as they are being re released before buying any more

If you want a guess at what the elves get 10 Lothern seaguard, 10 Sword masters, 5 Eyllrion Reavers, Griffon rider and a mage. 

So your next step would probably be archers bolt throwers, an eagle or 2 and infantry blocks, possibly a dragon. But hold fire for the the moment


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey

Ok, will do then. I immaine i wont expand the setuntil christmas, as im a slow worker and will only add stuff once the box has been released. Ill get a codex i guess and go from there, its jus tricky since im new to playing/list writing. Come to think of it, there could be example lists like there was in Skull Pass.


----------



## Cheese meister

just seen some of the pics and i'm getting 2 when they come out


----------



## Creon

Assuming this (http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=64926&page=3) is correct, here is the contents:

Prince on Griffon
Mage on foot
20 Sea Guard
10 Swordmasters of Hoeth
5 Ellyrian Reavers

Skaven

Warlord
Warlock
40 Clanrats
20 Slaves
Poisoned Wind Mortar
Warpfire Thrower
2 Rat Ogres with Packmaster
5 Poisoned Wind Globadiers

Assuming a Tradesies Elves for Skaven (which is my plan, hates the High Elvees, we do!) You'd need RBT's, some bow units, and likely spellcasters.


----------



## Cheese meister

i wold use him as eltharion on stormwing personally


----------

